# Boy in the Striped Pajamas



## mewtini (Mar 1, 2011)

Who's seen this movie? It's sad...but I don't like happily-ever-after endings anyway. I watched it. Ending. Spoiler.In the end, Bruno and Shmuel take off all clothes, and die via gas chamber. When his parents and sister, Gretel, realize what happened, they break down.
I cried like a baby...I love movies that make me cry, honestly.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 1, 2011)

The book is better.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't read it. Yet. I think Life is Beautiful is close to this movie... my mom saw it, not me. I think we own it...
EDIT: Wowie wow wow! 99th post? Well, only 101 more posts to Metapod! Yay!


----------



## Phantom (Mar 1, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> EDIT: Wowie wow wow! 99th post? Well, only 101 more posts to Metapod! Yay!


Ha, then 800 more 'til Butterfree, honestly I miss the old ranking system... back on topic.


Life is Beautiful, fuck I remember that movie. My APUSH class watched it after the test since the rest of the year was pretty much screwing around and doing nothing. I swear I saw the football captain cry.

For this, yeah the book was way better.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 1, 2011)

Wait, there was an old system? Oh, the olden forums from Ruby/Sapphire...anyway.
If the book is better, I'll ask my mom if we can go to the library...prolly not, since i'ts snowy and melting still.


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 1, 2011)

I've read the book, and if memory serves me it ends as they go into the gas chamber. I read it when I was 12 and had never heard of Auschwitz, but it really inspired me to do some research into the Holocaust and it's become something I'm really interested in (not in a sadistic way...). Never seen the movie, mind.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Yoshiya Kiryu said:


> I was 12 and had never heard of Auschwitz,


*insert European bafflement*

I think both the book and film are good, and both made me cry because that's how I roll.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember going on a class trip where the class interviewed a WWII veteran, and everyone laughed because somebody asked if any of her relatives were sent to the gays showers.

Yeah...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Once we had a holocaust survivor come to our school.

He just started crying quietly when he was telling us about how the Nazis would beat them and put buckets over their heads while "washing" them with ice-cold water.

:(


----------



## mewtini (Mar 2, 2011)

Awwww! That's so sad...and sweet at the same time(the survivor's remorse, mind you).


----------

